# Key Tv Never Works, Antenna Failure



## Suter316 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello All: I have a 2019 Outback 340bh travel trailer that I purchased in spring of 2019. I'm going on 5 months now and at least 4 attempts to fix my TV situation. When I first got the trailer I would run my channel scan and get about 30 channels at my house. Then all the sudden I would lose all channels. I'd re-run the scan and get none. In days following, sometimes I'd get channels, sometimes I wouldn't. It was either all or nothing. This happened at my house, various campgrounds and at General RV (Clarkston, MI) where I bought it. General RV has replaced cables, checked loose connections and replaced the antenna. I still have the same problem. And the trailer has five different areas for TV's. None of them work. Very annoying to say the least.

After about visit 3 General RV realized that this model has some fancy new system that Key TV has and somehow is connected to the wi-fi booster. After further visits, they said they've seen a couple other Keystone models that were experiencing similar issues. At my fourth visit, they said that Keystone acknowledged the problem and its caused by the antenna burning up as it sits in the sun. As I thought about, I though maybe it made sense. Well after that visit and subsequent antenna replacement, I parked the trailer at a campground for a month. The new antenna worked for less than one day and completely went out again. I tried for three consecutive days after that; no signal. Then on the forth day it worked, then went out again and has been out for the last 3 weeks.

This is the same campground I was at last year, in my my 2011 Prime Time Tracer, and had approximately 30 channels. I was even able to pull a Green Bay, WI channel in across Lake Michigan. My point there is, it's not a poor reception area I'm in and the booster light is also on. Anybody having similar issues?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I sympathize with you, this stuff is extremely frustrating. I have a question that may be irrelevant, but I'm curious anyway. Does the TV operate normal when attached to a cable signal? Does it go through the scan process and hold those channels?

Our 2012 model had the old wing crank up type antenna. One day we realized it wasn't working. Fooling around trying a different antennas and such, I realized that we had lost coax continuity between the antenna and the booster located in the bedroom ceiling. When I saw what a chore it would be to replace that coax, I shined the idea and removed the antenna from the roof. Now I keep an inexpensive small antenna that can be mounted on something at our campsite. We most often use a portable Dish tailgater satellite setup, but occasionally it's nice to look at local stuff too.

With all that said, I would be a bit suspicious of the possibility that your dealer actually replaced all the coax. That has to be a huge job, especially when it's so easy to test.

Good luck, and please post your findings!

Dave


----------



## Suter316 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yes, everything worked fine when we use cable. Its purely an air/antenna problem.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check all of your connections from the one on the antenna itself through the amplifier all the way to the wall plate by your TV. I had the same problem you did and upon inspection found that most of the coax connections were loose.


----------

